# Jeff Hepple is in the hospital - Update 4/7



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff was hospitalized the beginning of the week with chest pains. They thought it was his heart, but then diagnosed pleurisy and sent him home with Ibuprofen. 

A few days later, they diagnosed him with measles. We all got a big laugh out of it, but he had a temp of 104.5. The doctor told him he should be feeling better by yesterday. He just kept getting worse. 

Today, Jeff went back to the doctor who put him in the hospital again. Now they are saying it's not measles although he was covered in spots, and are back to thinking he's developed heart problems.

Jeff has been with KB almost since the beginning and has done a lot for so many of us here. I know I wouldn't have been published without him.

Prayers and good wishes would be appreciated.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My thoughts are with him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's terrible to hear, Gertie!  Please keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's terrible to hear, Gertie! Please keep us posted!
> 
> Betsy


I will. He's pretty weak, but I've been in touch with Jeff's son and he's promised to keep me updated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Prayers and positive thoughts to him and his family!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

not  a good day for KB.. TL in the hospital for acute appendicitis, and Jeff .. Prayers for both of them.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh no  . I hope they figure out soon exactly what is going on with him. 

Sending Jeff my thoughts and I hope he feels much better soon.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I sure hate to hear this.  Get well soon, Jeff!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> not a good day for KB.. TL in the hospital for acute appendicitis, and Jeff .. Prayers for both of them.


Thanks for letting me know about TL.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Adding my prayers to Jeff as well.

tessa


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A bad day indeed....Prayers for Jeff and TL!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts to Jeff and positive thoughts to him and his family.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for Jeff and his family.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man...TONS of Mojo being sent his way!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for  Jeff and T.L.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Sending best wishes to Jeff!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Get well soon, Jeff!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

quoting this from TL's get well thread up in the Cafe. So the "today" part was yesterday.



Lynn ODell said:


> T.L. is home!
> She had her surgery today at noon. It was laproscopic, which is minimally invasive.
> Her hubby, Glendon, says she's doing well and her spirits are high.
> T.L. says, "I appreciate all the well wishes. I will try to stop by tomorrow."


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sending healing energy to Jeff. Feel better soon!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am at a loss for words.
Please add my concerns to the list for the family.
I will be in prayer.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Prayers being said for Jeff. Get better soon!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

get better soon.  there's chocolate awaitin'.....


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm sending healing thoughts and prayers his way.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Love and prayers for Jeff.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I hope they figure things out quickly. Sending well wishes his way!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just to let you know I haven't gotten any more news. I'll post as soon as I do.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just to let you know I haven't gotten any more news. I'll post as soon as I do.


thanks gertie.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sending prayers for Jeff and his family. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sending out prayers for Jeff.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know, Margaret. Jeff and his family are in my prayers, and I'll look forward to hearing that he's on the mend.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Let's hope we hear good news soon!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

..offering prayers and hopes that he will soon be better than new


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Still no news from the family. I suspect the doctors are still stumped. 

When he was first hospitalized with chest pains, they gave him a nitro pill. The nurse no sooner left the room than he was unconscious. That's how fast and far his blood pressure dropped.

I shall hope that no news is good news.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Prayers!

Betsy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

My prayers with Jeff and TL for quick recovery. Stay well you all.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh no! Healing thoughts to Jeff and family.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sending prayers & good wishes to Jeff & TL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just heard from Scott. All he said was, "they're taking care of him." So no word yet on what the problem is.

I haven't heard from Jeff since yesterday when he said he was too weak to write.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Gosh, I just saw this thread. I'm sending out all the good thoughts I can for a speedy recovery. 

We're all thinking of you, Jeff!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Jeff. Get well soon!!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Sending good thoughts your way Jeff.  Get well soon!!

Dawn


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts, Jeff.  And hugs.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Add me to the list of people whose thoughts and prayers are with Jeff.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts, Jeff. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the latest from Jeff.

"Tomorrow morning I'm scheduled for a biopopsy of the rash. Depending upon the outcome, they may drill a hole in my chest and extract some fluid."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, Gertie.

Please, please tell Jeff how much we care.
I will even give up asking for the next book.
Just want him back, healthy ........

Just sayin....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh, Gertie.
> 
> Please, please tell Jeff how much we care.
> I will even give up asking for the next book.
> ...


no geoff, you have it wrong. we have to keep asking nicely for the book so he will stick around!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

"the" book? By my count there are _five_ planned... and maybe more that I don't know about... plus of course the kids' books!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> "the" book? By my count there are _five_ planned... and maybe more that I don't know about... plus of course the kids' books!


i know, i want bookS!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> "the" book? By my count there are _five_ planned... and maybe more that I don't know about... plus of course the kids' books!


And he even mentioned something about mysteries.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

He's got viral pericarditis. That's fluid built up around the heart, I guess from the pelurisy. Wiki says:

The treatment in viral or idiopathic pericarditis is with Aspirin,[2] or non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs such as naproxen). Severe cases may require:

pericardiocentesis to treat pericardial effusion/tamponade
antibiotics to treat tuberculosis or other bacterial causes.
steroids are used in acute pericarditis but are not favored because they increase chance of recurrent pericarditis.
colchicine is a very effective treatment option. If Aspirin and NSAIDs are not sufficient, colchicine should be added to the regimen.
in rare cases, surgery
in cases of contrictive pericarditis, pericardectomy

From the little he said, I'm guessing they are doing the tamponade, but why they are waiting until tomorrow, I don't know.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

probably staffing issues.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you, Gertie.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Gertie.  Hopefully knowing what is wrong will make treatment and recovery faster.  Still sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just saw this thread...

Sending healing thoughts your way, Jeff!


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

My prayers and thoughts are with Jeff and his family.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My father has/had this.  It was at this hospital stage some 15 years ago and he's still doing well.  Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> My father has/had this. It was at this hospital stage some 15 years ago and he's still doing well. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


That sounds reassuring. Thanks for telling us, Scheherazade.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Gertie. Sending more healing thoughts and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So glad to hear that they have a diagnosis and hope the treatment works!  Prayers and positive energy!

Betsy


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks gertie!

Prayers for Jeff for a full recovery!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Love and prayers to our wonderful friend Jeff.  
deb


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Sending lots of healing thoughts for a speedy recovery


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm thinking about Jeff from back east here in Jersey.  He's a great person and is worthy of the love he gets here at Kindleboards.  Hang in there, man, they'll figure this out!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

It's so awful that it had to take that long to diagnose the problem!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

All my best thoughts, prayers and wishes for Jeff.  I do hope he recovers and recovers quickly.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> From the little he said, I'm guessing they are doing the tamponade, but why they are waiting until tomorrow, I don't know.


They're probably waiting to see if it resolves enough on its own before doing anything else to relieve the pressure. The good news about it being viral pericarditis is that it does often fix itself over time...what they want is to avoid doing anything to make it worse. Cardiac tamponade isn't a treatment; it's fluid in and around the heart putting pressure on it, keeping it from expanding and contracting normally. That is an emergency, but if they're not jumping on it to drain the fluid (pericardiocentesis), I'm guessing they have hopes that they can control inflammation and avoid having to do anything invasive.

This really, really sucks for him and it's _not_ a good thing to have, but what is good is that it can resolve on its own and it can be treated if it doesn't improve fast enough.

Fingers crossed and tons o'Mojo being sent his way, hoping that anti-inflammatory meds are enough and that they don't wind up having to drain the fluid. That would be really ouchy...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> They're probably waiting to see if it resolves enough on its own before doing anything else to relieve the pressure. The good news about it being viral pericarditis is that it does often fix itself over time...what they want is to avoid doing anything to make it worse. Cardiac tamponade isn't a treatment; it's fluid in and around the heart putting pressure on it, keeping it from expanding and contracting normally. That is an emergency, but if they're not jumping on it to drain the fluid (pericardiocentesis), I'm guessing they have hopes that they can control inflammation and avoid having to do anything invasive.
> 
> This really, really sucks for him and it's _not_ a good thing to have, but what is good is that it can resolve on its own and it can be treated if it doesn't improve fast enough.
> 
> Fingers crossed and tons o'Mojo being sent his way, hoping that anti-inflammatory meds are enough and that they don't wind up having to drain the fluid. That would be really ouchy...


Thanks, Thumper. That makes me feel better. I'm guessing that's why I haven't heard from anyone. They're in wait and see mode.

They gave Jeff Ibuprofen for the pleurisy but he couldn't tolerate it. I hope they found one that doesn't make him sick.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

prayers are winging their way to him and his family.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sending prayers and hugs to Jeff from down the road.  
Thanks for keeping us updated Margaret.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the update.  Please, keep us informed.  My best thoughts and wishes still go out to Jeff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got a brief message from Jeff. His hands are too shaky to type much.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Continued prayers for Jeff's speedy recovery. Thanks for the updates, Margaret.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just got a brief message from Jeff. His hands are too shaky to type much.


It's good to know you heard from him!

Betsy


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just saw this thread. I am very sorry to hear this. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Gertie. Sending positive healing thoughts for a complete recovery.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Hope we hear more from Jeff soon.  Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

From Jeff:

"Hello, everyone. Thanks for all the ggod wishes. Think I may be going home tomorrow."

Sounds like he's on the mend. Hope so.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh this is such positive news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, Gertie.  That's my "bump' for the day!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Yay quick healing thoughts going out ....


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Yay for going home tomorrow!!!!  

I hope so!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am very glad to hear this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> From Jeff:
> 
> "Hello, everyone. Thanks for all the ggod wishes. Think I may be going home tomorrow."
> 
> Sounds like he's on the mend. Hope so.


Woohoo! *keeping fingers crossed that it is so*

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us updated Gertie/Margaret.

Jeff, I know I heal faster at home, so great news.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome news!!  We love you, Jeff. 
deb


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Good news!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you so much for keeping us updated, Gertie.  I'm sending more good wishes and healing thoughts that he's on the mend and will go home tomorrow


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Praying and keeping fingers crossed for going home soon!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So Gertie.....
Any updates?
Jeff is starting to feel a lot better? 

(nervously awaiting answers)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Praying for you, Jeff!  Hope you get your strength back and are feel better soon!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So Gertie.....
> Any updates?
> Jeff is starting to feel a lot better?
> 
> (nervously awaiting answers)


Nothing new. No definite news that he's coming home today.

I'll just say he is feeling better enough to get grouchy. Just hope he's not terrorizing any nurses.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Grouchy??

Surely we are talking about two different people. 
(I had a lot of trouble even typeing that with a straight face).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Grouchy??
> 
> Surely we are talking about two different people.
> (I had a lot of trouble even typeing that with a straight face).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


>


Love the cowboy hat!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, grouchy is much better than too weak to type. Grouchy means spirit.  

Now don't be throwing the hospital pudding at the nurses though.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Instead of sending a get well card, I bought  (which I should have done a long time ago anyway). I figured Jeff would approve


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll just say he is feeling better enough to get grouchy. Just hope he's not terrorizing any nurses.


Grouchy is good 

And the nurses can take being terrorized a little. It gives them something to talk about at dinner 

Fingers crossed he gets to go home!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Instead of sending a get well card, I bought  (which I should have done a long time ago anyway). I figured Jeff would approve


Definitely. It's a good book and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I bet he's grouchy if they said he might be able to go home and he's just sitting around waiting for the doctor to come by.  That always seems to happen LATE in the afternoon!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Leaving the hospital feels healthy. We pray for you returning back to KB Jeff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the latest from Jeff.

Still in the hospital. Waiting for the report from the CDC.

They're going to try giving me a steroid shot so i can go home tomorrow and wait.

Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Gertie!

Here's hoping for tomorrow Jeff....hang in there!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hope Jeff, Mrs. Jeff and family stay safe there, NWS on CNN just reporting tornados possible near Waco...

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the updates. Sending positive and safety thoughts for Jeff and family.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sending continued good wishes for strength & healing Jeff!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Only just seen this.

Very sorry to hear he's been so ill.  Here's wishing Jeff a full & speedy recovery.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tkkenyon said:


> The CDC? The Centers for Disease Control?
> 
> Jeez, Jeff. You got the Green Monkey Pox or something?
> 
> TK Kenyon


Either that or the Creeping Crud. Mention of the CDC can't be good.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Um, actually, it might have something to do with the "measles".  I believe it is reportable to the CDC.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Um, actually, it might have something to do with the "measles". I believe it is reportable to the CDC.


They decided he didn't have the measles, Scarlet. They took some samples of the "spots" and I guess they sent them off to the CDC to try to figure out just what it is he's got.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They decided he didn't have the measles, Scarlet. They took some samples of the "spots" and I guess they sent them off to the CDC to try to figure out just what it is he's got.


yeah, that's why i put measles in quotes....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> yeah, that's why i put measles in quotes....


Ah, didn't notice that. Mea Culpa.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ah, didn't notice that. Mea Culpa.


just yanking your chain gertie... thanks for all the updates.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow!!  I missed this.  Jeff; wow.  I wasn't home much for the past 9 days.  And this...
Jeff:  Hugs, prayers, love.  You've been with us forever.  I feel like such a heel.  I was back and forth like a nut for 9 days dog sitting.  Sheesh.  I wish you all the best.  GET BACK ON THESE BOARDS QUICK...or else.  We will even allow you to be grouchy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> just yanking your chain gertie... thanks for all the updates.


You're forgiven.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie; thanks. Keep keepin' us posted.  Sheesh; anymore news like this; and I may take up smoking. NOT.    Jeff just get your butt back on these boards. (and that was butt as in...nevermind)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah those of us who are FOJs (Friends Of Jeff) need to have contact from our guy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That's for sure.  In a certain someone's words... just sayin'


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're forgiven.


i have chocolate.... and ice cream....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> i have chocolate.... and ice cream....


I'll take it!

Latest from Jeff:

"and still waiting for the steroid shot..."


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


>


Love the card, DreamWeaver. It's so fitting.  

C'mon Jeff, try to be a little MORE grouchy so that they want to send you home faster.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Sorry I missed all this but very happy to hear all is well. Or mostly well at least. Well wishes to Jeff.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeff posted on FB last evening that he should get to go home today.  
Woo hoo.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> Jeff posted on FB last evening that he should get to go home today.
> Woo hoo.
> deb


Yes, he said they should let him go by noon. If he's posting on FB, hopefully he's feeling better.

No further word from the CDC.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

That's great news! It will be good to see him back on here. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Good news, deb. I don't now how much bad weather he had yesterday but the hospital was the safest place for him. I felt more comfortable having my granddaughter at school than at her home.


I thought the same thing last night.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> It does resemble Jeff-sort of.


Especially the hat. It needs gun in its hand...lol


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I NEED to KNOW that he is ok!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

me too. Jeff's a dear, and we want him WELL, SAFE & HOME!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^Amen.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nothing new to report. If he is home, I'm betting he's taking a nice, long nap. A hospital is no place to get any sleep in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, just got an email from Jeff's son.

"My dad is home from the hospital.  I just talked to him.  No word on the actual virus that made him sick, but the medication has reduced the fluid around his heart so he's feeling better.  He sounded like himself when he called me."

I think a big YAY is in order.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

YAY! Thank you for the updates.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

WONDERFUL NEWS!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Great News!!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

YAY!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wonderful news. Nothing like being home.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now I am happier than I was.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

BIG YAY!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

YAY


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Yay and WHOO HOO!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

_*YAY!
*_
And thank goodness. Jeff, you had us all worried.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeff also posted a picture on his Facebook page of his arrival at home from the hospital...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

911jason said:


> Jeff also posted a picture on his Facebook page of his arrival at home from the hospital...


Guess he's a happy cowboy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yay!  Glad he's home.  Hope he's soon fully recovered.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad to hear Jeff is home.  

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is great news.

Now I can let go of that breath I was holding (hard to do at my age).


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

So glad to hear that he's home and that he's better.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Great news!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff posted in his thread today. I think he's going to need a lot of rest.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

911jason said:


> Jeff also posted a picture on his Facebook page of his arrival at home from the hospital...


Very funny. I like to see Jeff in this kind of mood soon. Our prayers are with him.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Excellent news! Rest up & feel better, Jeff.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Still praying you feel better soon Jeff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff's doc gave him the green light. He's pretty run down, but we can breathe a sigh of relief along with his family.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That's very good news - I'm sure you're right and everyone's breathing a huge sigh of relief.  

We're all looking forward to Jeff being back - once he's rested up and is completely well again, of course. No overdoing it, Jeff!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I totally missed this thread. I'm glad Jeff is on the mend. Sending good wishes his way!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

911jason said:


> Jeff also posted a picture on his Facebook page of his arrival at home from the hospital...


Looks just like him!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I managed to miss this thread till now. I've read through it with bated breath, and am so relieved to hear that Jeff's home again. Take care, Jeff. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

So happy to hear the good news!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

All is well that ends well. Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We all know that our good wishes helped the healing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow!! Great news. Don't ever scare us like that again!!  Ya hear??  Welcome BACK!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wishing Jeff all the best (just saw this thread for first time today).


----------

